# 97535 Self Care/home management training



## tdove (Jul 3, 2013)

Is anyone working with a physical therapist who does bladder retraining for stress incontinence or bladder incontinence?  Is your PT billing 97535 when they teach the patient how to manuever their body on the toilet to get more urine out to prevent some of the leakage and build the muscles in the bladder?

I am getting denials from a Medicare Advantage program stating stress incontinence is not medically necessary for CPT 97535 and when I called Noridian they told me that diagnosis is not showing as a neuromuscular disorder and they only cover 97535 for neuromuscular disorders but cannot find a LCD or NCD for this CPT code.

Thanks


----------

